# Free



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I posted the below ad a couple weeks ago in the trapping section and had a lot of people who wanted it but no one showed. Some people wanted it shipped. At around 150lbs shipping isn't going to be economical, not to mention I really don't want to fuss with that. I figured I would offer it up here in the taxidermy section. So here is what I got:

I slaughtered one of my Belted Galloways the day after Christmas. The hide has been frozen since. I used to sell the hides in Grand Rapids but there is no market for them right now with the auto crunch. I did try and talk my wife into making it into a nice bed spread but she wasn't having any of it. :lol: 

The hide is in perfect condition, no holes and little if any flesh on it. He has a nice symetrical belt. He is the large black and white one pictured below, (sorry guys, the red and whites are still walking). 

You could have it tanned hair on or off for leather working, or try it yourself. His live weight was 1110 lbs, (swinging from the tractor). I haven't measured the hide but I would guess it at a little greater than 6' x 8'.

First come first serve otherwise next thaw I am going to dump it. I really hate to do that as I figure someone could put it to constructive use.



__________________


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

are we talking just the back hide? or do you have the head/neck in tact?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

neil duffey said:


> are we talking just the back hide? or do you have the head/neck in tact?


Beef hides are skinned with about 8" of the tail, (the handle) all the way down to include 1/2 of the forehead and the cheeks. The legs are taken off right below the hocks and the front knee.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Where are you located and how would I get it!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

anyone have any idea how much money it would be to get that thing tanned hair on?


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

No, but I want it!!! Can pick up today!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

My tanner did mine for me for $150, turned out real nice, the thing is HUGH!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

MSUICEMAN said:


> anyone have any idea how much money it would be to get that thing tanned hair on?


$12 to $14 a square foot.

And anyone new to the game of tanning and taxidermy, this hide will kick your butt trying to thin it down just to get it to the tanning stage. It will need a pickle, and that will make it twice as heavy to handle for thinning. The fleshing alone will make you sweat. So before you take it on with no experience, you might want to think twice. Breaking it soft is whole nother ball game.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

HTC said:


> I posted the below ad a couple weeks ago in the trapping section and had a lot of people who wanted it but no one showed. Some people wanted it shipped. At around 150lbs shipping isn't going to be economical, not to mention I really don't want to fuss with that. I figured I would offer it up here in the taxidermy section. So here is what I got:
> 
> I slaughtered one of my Belted Galloways the day after Christmas. The hide has been frozen since. I used to sell the hides in Grand Rapids but there is no market for them right now with the auto crunch. I did try and talk my wife into making it into a nice bed spread but she wasn't having any of it. :lol:
> 
> ...


 

Where does Michigan have lush-green forests on the 9th of November?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a good question Sherlock, but the date could have been wrong in the camera, and that is how I am looking at it.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

The date was wrong on the camera, it was actually September 11th. It was the only picture I had of him.

Custom Artist, I will give you a call.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> And anyone new to the game of tanning and taxidermy, this hide will kick your butt trying to thin it down just to get it to the tanning stage. It will need a pickle, and that will make it twice as heavy to handle for thinning. The fleshing alone will make you sweat. So before you take it on with no experience, you might want to think twice. Breaking it soft is whole nother ball game.


I got a note from Custom Artist, she picked this hide up the other night. She spent 8 1/2 hours just fleshing it...

She said it looks real nice so far.....I hope she posts a couple pictures of it along the way.

I feel bad though, she didn't know that steer had a name....I should have never told her it.:lol:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

She will learn it's not so easy. LOL :lol:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I would have sent it to B&B then on to The Wildlife Gallery for tanning. I am not anywhere near ambitious enough for that project.


----------

